# World's oldest person with Crohn's Disease



## BabyAnne (Jan 2, 2012)

Hello, I am Anne.  I've had Crohns Disease for over 33 years.  I am now 88 years old.  Does anyone know if anyone is older than me?

And before you ask, my grandson Dale is writing this for me.  My fingers are too arthritic but its neat to find this website.  I can use a mouse ok so will read posts but won't post unless he comes over.


----------



## mikeyarmo (Jan 2, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Anne (and Dale)!

It is great to have you with us. We have members here of all ages (from the young to the young at heart ) and while I know we have had members who are senior citizens, I am not sure what the age is of the oldest member we have ever had. 

I am happy for you to take ownership of that title until proven otherwise though .

If ever you and your grandson get the chance, it would be great to read a bit more about your story. Until then, we are happy to have you join us and hope you get a lot out of being a member of this community.


----------



## xJillx (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi Anne and welcome!  I must say, I don't think I have welcomed a member older than 88 years old.  However, it is so wonderful to hear from such a veteran Crohnie.  I hope your grandson will be over soon.  I'd love to hear about your experiences.  What treatment have you been on?  Have you had any surgeries?  What has helped/hasn't helped?  You have obviously done something right, so let's hear it!

Once again, welcome to the forum!  I look forward to hearing from you soon!


----------



## carolhew (Jan 3, 2012)

Anne, I too am interested in hearing your story! Welcome!!!


----------



## Tesscorm (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi Anne,

Welcome to the forum!  I'm sure you must have some invaluable experiences to share!  I look forward to reading them!

You'll find that this is a wonderful, friendly and supportive community!  Feel free to ask any questions at any time!

:rosette2:


----------



## DougUte (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi Anne,:welcome: 

I really hope you post more of your story. It would be nice to hear from such an experienced crohnie. This is a great forum, lots of friendly people, here to support each other. I am really glad the two of you have found us.


----------



## Angrybird (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi Anne and welcome :bigwave: I second all of the above and would love to read your story.


----------



## shazz (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi Anne and welcome. I would also like to hear more of your story.

Welcome to Dale as well. xxxx


----------



## Jessi (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi Anne and welcome to the family. :hug:

33 years with CD?! Yikes! How are you coping now? 

And how long have you had arthritis? Many of us here also have arthritis. Mostly Rheumatoid, I think. I have Psoriatic Arthritis, and have had it for 7 years now.

Please know that we are all here for you, even when you can't type your thoughts and concerns. Big hugs to you! :hug:


----------



## Miss Underestimated (Jan 4, 2012)

HI Anne! I'm 67. I got sick about 25 years ago but was only diagnosed 4 years ago. Tell your grandson you need Dragon speech software, then you can talk and your computer will type.


----------



## DougUte (Jan 5, 2012)

Right...  Dragon  Naturally Speaking.


----------



## Terriernut (Jan 5, 2012)

Welcome Anne!!!!  :dance:

So happy to have you here!  I too would love to hear more of your story!


----------



## Entchen (Jan 5, 2012)

Welcome, Anne and Dale! Thank you for joining our group.


----------



## Dexky (Jan 5, 2012)

Welcome Anne!  I don't get around to welcoming new members like I should but you certainly peaked my interest.  I'd love nothing more than my son someday, at your age, saying he's been dxed with crohns for 78 years!! 

Actually, that's not true!  I'd rather he say he was dxed 78 years ago but cured 75 years ago 

I'd love to hear more!!


----------



## Lisa (Jan 6, 2012)

Welcome Anne and Dale.....I too have not seen/heard of anyone else on here with your wisdom/experience with age :rosette2: .....  Although I have been diagnosed myself for umm...about 33-34 years, I'm less than half your age still..... :ycool: :ywow:


----------



## Sick in Iowa (Dec 25, 2014)

Just found this Forum. I have had Crohn's since 1980. I was told there were only about a dozen cases in the us then. One was a NFL player one was a Jr. Miss America. I am 50 now. It has been a long road. I was forced into a bowel resection at age of 25. Its been a long road since then. 35 years sick everyday.


----------



## Crohns1952 (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi,
My mom is now 91 years old and she has had Crohn's since she was 5 years old...  Do the math and she has had Crohn's for 86 years.  She is doing well.


----------



## Brycedudley (Nov 15, 2017)

Crohns1952 said:


> Hi,
> My mom is now 91 years old and she has had Crohn's since she was 5 years old...  Do the math and she has had Crohn's for 86 years.  She is doing well.


Wow your mom was diagnosed with Crohn's three years before the disease was discovered lol? Impressive... I was diagnosed at 7 years old when my mom found me curled up in my room laying in a puddle of blood I had vomited... This isn't a game or a joke man


----------



## nitty (Nov 15, 2017)

King Alfred the Great (849-899AD) suffered from what is strongly believed to be Crohn's disease.  The condition existed long before it was described and named.

Crohns1952's mum could easily have had symptoms before Crohn formally identified it.


----------



## Brycedudley (Nov 16, 2017)

Diagnosed and "believed to have" are two totally different things


----------



## eleanor_rigby (Nov 16, 2017)

He doesn’t actually say she was diagnosed when she was 5 years old, just that she has had Crohn’s since she was 5 years old. I’ve had Crohn’s since I was 16 years old, a perforated bowel when I was 22 years old and formally diagnosed when I was 26 years old. My disease started before diagnosis.


----------



## nitty (Nov 16, 2017)

Brycedudley, 

Bearing in mind that your first message was responding to a post made over two years ago, I really can't be bothered to argue the semantics with you.

I don't usually comment negatively here when someone makes me cross, but this forum has a great reputation for being welcoming, friendly and supportive.  Your first post was aggressive and mocking towards someone who had made a genuine and positive contribution to the forum. 
Also, as eleanor_rigby pointed out, you appear to have misread the message that you were responding to.
I'm glad that, after two years, Crohn's1952 probably hasn't seen your reply.

Rant over. Life's too short.


----------



## DougUte (Nov 16, 2017)

I was diagnosed with Crohns in 2010. In 2004 I had 6 ER visits in 3 months due to severe abdominal cramping. At that time I was misdiagnosed with severe IBS.  For years before that I had diarrheah (sp?) from some "unknown" cause. 20 years before diagnosis I had boughts with bloody stools. I am sure that these were symptoms of Crohn's Disease that happened long before I was finally diagnosed. 

I would say that we all have a time period where we had the disease before we were diagnosed with it. The disease happens before diagnosis.


----------



## CrohnzBabE (Jan 20, 2018)

I was diagnosed with Crohn’s at under 2 years of age, I am know entering my 42 year of life. Therefore I have had Crohn’s for 40 some years. I had numerous surgeries.

QUOTE=BabyAnne;388875]Hello, I am Anne.  I've had Crohns Disease for over 33 years.  I am now 88 years old.  Does anyone know if anyone is older than me?

And before you ask, my grandson Dale is writing this for me.  My fingers are too arthritic but its neat to find this website.  I can use a mouse ok so will read posts but won't post unless he comes over.[/QUOTE]


----------

